# Toshiba Laptop Freezing



## barnfly (Feb 28, 2006)

My brand new m45 Toshiba laptop (notebook) 1 GB Hard Drive 2 GHZ freezes all of the time. I have run recovery discs 3 x and it froze on the last recovery disc. It is now in the shop but I sure would like some feedback. I have a feeling Toshiba needs help.


----------



## twajetmech (Jul 1, 2004)

could be a multitude of things...overheating, bad memory etc...I have generally found Toshiba's tech support very helpful, although with the call center it greatly depends on who you end up talking to


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Another Toshiba laptop issue!

I wish you luck on this. I support someone with an A75 that has issues.

Look at the following link. Although your model is not listed, it is probably related closely to the A35?

http://www.csd.toshiba.com/cgi-bin/...BV_EngineID=ccciaddhehihhdhcgfkceghdgngdgnj.0

Many of these machines have heat related issues, CPU is too fast, generates too much heat, even for the 2 fans on the A75! 

That being said, the A75 that was having problems was sent in for the static repair issue and it seemed to help somewhat, however, the machine still has problems with freeze ups. I think the problem is software related to all the Toshiba crap they interlace on their Windows installs?

I noticed that items that were minimized disappears from the lower task bar at times and cannot be found, although the processes are still running! 

I also question the Toshiba Laptop Optimizer software and all the other trash they add to Windows. It would be interesting to see if a virgin copy of Windows plays any better in these machines! 

On the A75 I have been dealing with, I might get into MSConfig and disable a lot of items during start up to see how things play? Might also considering running the machine in Safe Mode with networking to see how it works.

Let me know if you find anything of interest.

JamesO


----------



## sweetyshoegal (Mar 13, 2006)

*Toshiba Laptop Shuts Down By Itself*

My laptop shuts off by itself out of the blue...why is this happening? I scanned for viruses and there was none found. Could it be that its overheated? I only had it on for a few hrs b4 it powered off. Please help me...how do I fix this?


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Dust is a big problem with the higher clock speed CPU's in newer laptops.

I have an older PII 500 MHz laptop the fan hardly ever runs on. I have seen these P4 3.2 GHz desktop replacement laptops that have 2 fans and sound like vacuum cleaners when running! The problem is the laptops that have the fan constantly running, even if the fans throttle, move a lot of air and dust can quickly plug them up, even in as short a period as 3-6 months. 

I just worked on a IBM R52 P3 with a 1.8 GHz CPU which was given out at the beginning if this school year for a University student. I could not believe how much dust had accumulated in this machine in this short period. Machine was randomly freezing and even shut down while in Safe mode on me. After the blast from the air compressor, not compressed air can, a cloud of dust came out of the machine and it ran much cooler. I could tell with my hand the difference in exhaust air temperature!

So high clock speed CPU laptop users beware (1 Ghz+), 3-6 months of age and be prepared to keep cleaning the cooling systems.

On a side note, I have had hard drives overheat in some of these laptops and start the click of death. Luckily most the drives have recovered once the machines had cooled down, but non the less this has been a side effect of laptops running too hot that I have run into as well.

Get a cool pad with fans to put under the machine and or prop the rear of the machine up about 1" to let more air flow under the machine.

JamesO


----------



## drgnk (Jul 10, 2006)

Another Toshiba Issue
I have purchased a brand new Toshiba Laptop A105-S4114. It has
Microsoft windows Xp Media Centre
Intel Core Duo processor T2250
2048 MB DDR2 SDRAM
120 GB Hard drive
The problem with my systemi is that it freezes sometime and I am not even able to close the window . the Second issue is that it has too mny processes running all the time and I dont know how to get rid of them.
Please if any one can help


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

You could end the processes through Task Manager (Ctrl+Shift+Esc). If they wont close, end their process tree (through right click). Keep in mind that Toshiba uses many drivers to allow things to work, accounting for many of those tasks. Toshiba seems to be having major cooling problems in their latest power machines. This could be a defect or flaw. If you can, open Toshiba's Power Save utility and lower the processor speed for Full Power (AC), High Power (Battery) and Normal (Battery).

I only have an older Toshiba at the moment so these screenshots may differ from your newwer versions of TOSHIBA Power Saver:

http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e43/laboye/tos1.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e43/laboye/tos2.jpg
http://i36.photobucket.com/albums/e43/laboye/tos3.jpg

If cooling is the problem, lowering the processor's speed (and ergo, heat output) is the solution.


----------



## JamesO (Mar 30, 2005)

Something with the Japanese computer manufacturers??? They clutter up the software with all types of junk. Sony and Toshiba are famous for all sorts of add on processes that can slow the fastest machine to a crawl.

Toshiba uses their own battery monitor, touch pad software, media quick launch buttons, and others I cannot recall at this moment. 

Seems that once the number of processes get beyond 50-55, these machines really crawl.

Start the machine in Safe Mode with Networking (F8 at boot up)and you will see how quick the machine can and probably should be.

Use MSCONFIG to keep some of the manufacturers software from launching to see if this helps.

Remove AOL, Norton or McAfee bloatware. Between the full AOL Version 9 Security Edition and Norton, these typically use 20% of the total running processes on most machines!

JamesO


----------



## laboye (Apr 11, 2006)

Toshiba doesn't quite use their own battery monitor. Power Saver is a customization utility that utilizes existing protocols. Toshiba does NOT use their own touchpad software, but uses the Synaptics driver with Toshiba slapped on it. Every PC has its own Quick Launch application. The number of processes is not very relevant, it is the resources that they consume.

The software removals are necessary, though; but the problem here is cooling, not tasks.


----------

